# Looking for Big Deer on Timp



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I hike all the main ridges on Timp from June to July in search of big deer. Last year we saw some bruisers. I drew the archery tag and am committed to find something big on the mountain. Yesterday all we saw was a red fox at 10,500 feet. But at least I had fun taking a sled straight down the face of Timp.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Dude, you have adrenaline issues. That was pretty ballsy! 8)


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Dude, you have adrenaline issues. That was pretty ballsy! 8)


+1 watching that felt like a dream where I wake up right before plummeting to my death.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> Dude, you have adrenaline issues. That was pretty ballsy! 8)


+100


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, so there is atleast 1 guy I won't be out-hiking during the archery season!!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is some awesome stuff. 8)


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

If you ever run into bear grylls make sure you kick his butt for us!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

10yearquest said:


> If you ever run into bear grylls make sure you kick his butt for us!


 -_O- -_O-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice video Matt. Good to see ya living it up! 8)


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet video. My guess is the sledding is better than the deer hunting will be 8)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Matt, 
pretty sure I saw you on the Battle Creek trail 2 years ago..

I was hiking hound dogs up the trail at the mouth of the canyon and
you came by me running at a very good pace...................


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

mattinthewild said:


> I hike all the main ridges on Timp from June to July in search of big deer. Last year we saw some bruisers. I drew the archery tag and am committed to find something big on the mountain. Yesterday all we saw was a red fox at 10,500 feet. But at least I had fun taking a sled straight down the face of Timp.


Get a life, ya slug!!!! :mrgreen: (envy)


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

All I can say is. I ve hunted timo for 15 years and the learning curve is huge. Prepare to be frustrated its no picnic.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That crazy. cool video


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Dude you are the man.....


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

wow! you're nuts! 
I mean, your nuts! Do you wear a cup when you do that?

Good luck with a big buck!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My guess is if anyone can pick up a bow and kill a big deer on timp its Matt. That mountain isnt for wimps. Yes there are big bucks on timp. Some of the best bucks ive seen are up there. I once saw 15 four point bucks and didn't even see a doe the night before the opener of the rifle hunt. To bad I didn't have a rifle tag! If your the typical guy that just stays on the road driving his truck then your just average and should expect average success at the dink bucks near the road on timp. 

Prove em wrong Matt! Kill one of those big bucks with your bow up there and get it on video! :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Matt, with your abilities. I think you can get to some of the great bucks of Timp.. I would look at the North end, above Provo Canyon. Look in the cliffy stuff about 1/2 mile off the top. Very few people can get into that area but that's why the biggest bucks will be there. I hope you play it safe, no buck is worth leaving a family behind.


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> I hike all the main ridges on Timp from June to July in search of big deer. Last year we saw some bruisers. I drew the archery tag and am committed to find something big on the mountain. Yesterday all we saw was a red fox at 10,500 feet. But at least I had fun taking a sled straight down the face of Timp.


Matt, Your videos are sweet! I am also an ultramarathoner and my freinds and I spent alot of time hunting Timp. I have pictures of some nice bucks we killed, and on the hoof. I can't tell you how much boot leather I have worn out on that mountain. (Several pairs of La Sportiva cross lites also) the biggest buck we killed was a 190 inch typical that my buddy stuck with his bow 2 years ago. We also shot a nice 30 inch wide 4x4, and another 180 buck, along with some smaller last day bucks. We figured out some tricks on stalking those bucks above timberline. There are some unique things about the deer in A.F. canyon, and on Timp. I have moved to Wyoming now, but I know timp like the back of my hand. I trained on that trail all spring and summer and hunted it all fall. There is no better place to hunt deer in my opinion. Nothing like using rope to lower and pull your pack and bow up and down cliffs so you can free climb in stiff hiking boots. Give me a call sometime, maybe I can help you out.
I'll trade the secrets of Timp if you let me come run with you next time i'm in Utah.
Jake 307 349 8551


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

One rock enema, coming up!

Cool stuff! Several years back (when I was a young punk in good shape) we hiked Timp one saturday. We hiked up the Timpanooke trail, went to the top, and then slid down the glacier (read "snowbank that never melts") on the backside. The slide probably only eliminated 700 feet of vertical, but it was an intense 700 feet! Rocks everywhere, and if you weren't careful, they'd get you where it counts.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Dang guys, I love the positive feedback. I covered almost 90 miles on Timp last week. It's crazy how much terrain there is on that mountain. I've spotted some big old bucks and I'm just hoping to pattern them somehow between now and the hunt. I also got some good advice from Jake on how to close the gap on some of these deer. I hope I can come back with some awesome footage. If not, we all know I'll have fun trying.


----------



## PolarXJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome, kinda reminds me of some sledding trips I did in HS.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> Dang guys, I love the positive feedback. I covered almost *90* miles on Timp last week. It's crazy how much terrain there is on that mountain. I've spotted some big old bucks and I'm just hoping to pattern them somehow between now and the hunt. I also got some good advice from Jake on how to close the gap on some of these deer. I hope I can come back with some awesome footage. If not, we all know I'll have fun trying.


You are insanely in shape, you might be the new Cameron Hanes.


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

katorade said:


> mattinthewild said:
> 
> 
> > Dang guys, I love the positive feedback. I covered almost *90* miles on Timp last week. It's crazy how much terrain there is on that mountain. I've spotted some big old bucks and I'm just hoping to pattern them somehow between now and the hunt. I also got some good advice from Jake on how to close the gap on some of these deer. I hope I can come back with some awesome footage. If not, we all know I'll have fun trying.
> ...


I will tell you, if Matt and Cameron were in the same race, Matt would be showered and well into a nap by the time Cameron finished. No dis respect to CAmeron.

Matt, I got busy with family stuff this weekend, but I'll get in touch with you when I'm in town for more than a day and a half. I'd love to run up timp with you and show you a few spots. (I'll add lots of weight to your pack) lol


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Matt, with your abilities. I think you can get to some of the great bucks of Timp.. I would look at the North end, above Provo Canyon. Look in the cliffy stuff about 1/2 mile off the top. Very few people can get into that area but that's why the biggest bucks will be there. I hope you play it safe, no buck is worth leaving a family behind.


I think you ment look on the south end, provo canyon borders on the south end of the mountain, if you ment the north end that would be the american fork canyon. I south end would be a tougher shake for archery. I have hunted and killed bucks with a bow up there, i would stick with and ambush plan.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> by chkrhntr » Sun Jul 03, 2011 9:07 pm
> Matt, I got busy with family stuff this weekend, but I'll get in touch with you when I'm in town for more than a day and a half. I'd love to run up timp with you and show you a few spots. (I'll add lots of weight to your pack) lol


Uh oh...Does this mean you run around with Jake the chukar hunter? And to think I was concerned about you sledding down the face of Timp or poking your head into a mountain lion's den. Your thrill ride has just begun, brother. Jake runs with an ugly dog now. You'll be separating dogs and cats in that den. :shock:


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > by chkrhntr » Sun Jul 03, 2011 9:07 pm
> > Matt, I got busy with family stuff this weekend, but I'll get in touch with you when I'm in town for more than a day and a half. I'd love to run up timp with you and show you a few spots. (I'll add lots of weight to your pack) lol
> 
> 
> Uh oh...Does this mean you run around with Jake the chukar hunter? And to think I was concerned about you sledding down the face of Timp or poking your head into a mountain lion's den. Your thrill ride has just begun, brother. Jake runs with an ugly dog now. You'll be separating dogs and cats in that den. :shock:


LOL!!!! Ryan, Im trying to make new freinds here and your killing me! :lol:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

shootemup said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > Matt, with your abilities. I think you can get to some of the great bucks of Timp.. I would look at the North end, above Provo Canyon. Look in the cliffy stuff about 1/2 mile off the top. Very few people can get into that area but that's why the biggest bucks will be there. I hope you play it safe, no buck is worth leaving a family behind.
> ...


oops.  I did mean the South end. I tend to mean the opposite of what I say. :mrgreen:


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

No worries Jake I'm out every day so any day really works.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

Not that it matters now, but I just moved to PG from Gunnison, last October. I drew the archery tag also, I've been out scouting the area twice so far and haven't seen anything. I figured out today that if I want to be sserious about hunting up there I need to leave the family at home. If I don't see anything by the hunt I guess I'll have to hunt somewhere else and leave the guessing to the offseason. A buddy told me of a guy he used to know that would get a big deer almost every year up there, said he hunted the front overlooking the city. I was been watching up there all winter and didn't see anything, just a two pointer and a small herd of elk, besides it's starting to dry out and get real hot there.


----------

